# utiliser un driver linux avec mac os x



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je me suis rendu compte récemment que ma tablette Wacom Graphire 3 ne fonctionnait pas (capteur de pression) avec Gimp.. On m'a conseillé d'installer un driver Wacom pour linux; j'en ai téléchargé un , quelqu'un a -t il une idée de la marche à suivre pour l'installation?
Merci d'avance
Hyp


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
si ton driver est un executable (et il y a des fortes chances que cela soit le cas), il n'y a aucune chance qu'un programme Linux marche sur Mac OSX, encore plus si c'est pour Linux/x86.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un dossier composé d'une dizaine de fichiers aux noms exotiques dont des executables comme "config" ou encore "install" (quelque chose comme ca)... 
Driver trouvé  ici


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2005)

En fait j'ai téléchargé sur la page indiquée un répertoire qui contient les sources du driver. Quand tu lances la configuration de la compilation, il est clairement indiqué que ça ne marche que sur Linux :

```
***
*** WARNING:
*** Linux kernel not detected; linux-specific features will not
*** be built including USB support in XFree86 and kernel drivers.
***
```
et encore :

```
***
*** WARNING:
*** Unable to compile wacom_drv.o without XF86 build environment
*** or Xorg SDK.
*** wacom_drv.o will not be built
***
```
Donc oublies ton driver Linux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

Ben... merci quand même 
Par contre je ne vois pas bien quelle autre solution peut-on envisager...


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2005)

Tu t'inspires de ce que tu as téléchargé pour écrire un driver pour Mac OSX ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

dans une autre vie , peut-être


----------



## ericb2 (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,



			
				Hyp a dit:
			
		

> dans une autre vie , peut-être


 Non. Ce qu'il faut, c'est adapter la partie Linux à Mac OS X. Ce n'est pas trivial, mais c'est faisable.

 J'ai regardé le contenu des sources rapidement, et la partie manquante X11 ne pose aucun problème : ça devrait compiler. 
 Ce qui en pose, c'est la partie Linux, qu'il faut réécrire en utilisant le kit pour l'USB spécifique à Mac OS X.
 En fait, combien coûte une tablette ? Si ce n'est pas trop cher, je peux trouver le budget pour en acheter une. 
Ensuite, je vais proposer le sujet à des étudiants. On pourra peut-être en trouver qui sont intéressés pour faire ce boulot de portage. 

Pour info : mini carte k8055
 
 Bien sûr, c'est sans garantie (ça peut ne jamais fonctionner), et ce projet se déroulerait de mars à Juin (pour le deuxième semestre). 

Mais c'est maintenant qu'il faut le prévoir...


 Eric Bachard


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse 
Personellement ma tablette m'a couté 100 Euros.
Et je suis déolé de ne pouvoir faire le portage moi-même.. 
Enfin si ce projet se concrétise ce sera vraiment super car pouvoir utiliser une tablette wacom avec gimp sous os x sera je pense , utile à beacoup de gens.
a+
Hyp


----------



## ericb2 (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				Hyp a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse
> Personellement ma tablette m'a couté 100 Euros.


Tu peux m'envoyer la référence exacte, s'il te plait ? Je pense que je vais acheter la même (pour différentes raisons)
Si la référence est tordue, merci de mettre un maximum d'informations.
mon mail : eric point bachard at free point fr 



> Et je suis déolé de ne pouvoir faire le portage moi-même..


 Pas grave, c'est très intéressant pour tout le monde.


> Enfin si ce projet se concrétise ce sera vraiment super car pouvoir utiliser une tablette wacom avec gimp sous os x sera je pense , utile à beacoup de gens.
> a+
> Hyp


Faudra quand même pas être pressé, ce n'est pas faisable avant le semestre prochain ;-)

Et bonnes fêtes !

Eric Bachard


----------



## drekki (3 Février 2006)

Oh ce serait super !
D'ailleurs on s'est déjà croisé, Hyp, pour cette histoire de driver... Parce que j'ai exactement le même souci !  
et visiblement, après avoir passé des heures à fouiner sur le net, il n'y a pas de solutions (enfin je veux dire pas de solutions pour amateur !)
Ma tablette est une graphire4 Wacom A6, mais je n'en connais pas le prix, parce que c'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire  mais c'est sûr que c'est triste de ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser avec Gimp, parce que celui-ci est bien supérieur au logiciel fourni avec la tablette (eh oui, ils sont de plus en plus rats, mon frère a acheté la sienne il y a deux ans et il a eu droit à une souris en rab' et painter classic, alors que moi je n'ai eu que le stylet et painter element)


----------



## bubumac (19 Février 2006)

Pourriez vous envisager de porter le driver linux suivant qui permettrait d'utiliser un bon nombre de matériels WIFI avec Mac OS X :

http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/


----------

